# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  انتقال اطلاعات بین صفحات یک سایت با Session

## سمیرا55

با سلام 

می خواستم بدونم برای انتقال متغییرها بین صفحات مختلف به غیر از استفاده از session راه دیگری هم هست؟ و اینکه از نظر امنیت سایت آیا استفاده از session مشکل دارد؟



با تشکر

----------


## one hacker alone

سلام علیک
بله
querystring
form post
RemotePost
Server.Transfer 
cookie

----------

